# GA16DET start up



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello NF members,
i am happy to say that last night my ga finally got started!
i still need to adjust the timing. the car started fine. idle is good we shut off and started the car a couple of times ( 5-10 minute intervals of warm up time) just to see if its good. so the car was kept on for that period of time. then all of a sudden i got a spark from the positive battery terminal. i tried reconnecting it just to confirm there is a short circuit and there is. i made the maf wire longer but i connected them correctly, unless the s14 maf's takes the wires in another way ( i hope you all understand what im trying to say ) tongiht after work i will try and resolve the problem. then i'll post some vids


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

so i found out what the problem was. a cable that connected to the battery melted on to the downpipe. so i fixed the wires and ziptied it away from the downpipe, when i crank the car it turns on and shuts off, so when i turn it on i have to step on the gas. after it warms up it idles steady at 900rpm. i guess i still have to fix the timing. hopefully that will get done tonight.


----------

